# back tension



## joshua.chick (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently bought my first bow and have been shooting in the back yard. Will someone explain what back tension is? I think i have an idea but im not sure if im right or not. Thanks


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Check out this video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MEhYESQd0

See how her back elbow is high. For back tension she is pulling her elbow staight back or pulling her right side "rhomboid major" muscle in. She is pre loading her release (trigger thumb or index) so that when these muscles are activated (starting the motor) she just aims, and the back fires the shot.

You dont use both rhomboids. This would pull your bow arm left. 

Clear as mud I hope.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Check this out! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1117945&page=2


----------

